# Solved: "Cut" and "Copy" greyed out in Excel's context menu



## CJSquibb (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, that's it really.

I'm using Excel 2007 and when I right-click on a cell or row, the "cut" and "copy" options are greyed out. I can still work using the toolbar menus and icons, or the shortcut keys, so it's not a big problem, but I'm not comfortable with the context menu not working properly.

This happens in all workbooks, including brand new ones. I've looked through the Excel Options but can't find anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Start Excel in Safe Mode (hold the Ctrl key down while starting). If you have any add-ins running, this will disable them. See if you can open a file and cut or copy in safe mode.


----------



## CJSquibb (Feb 8, 2010)

> Start Excel in Safe Mode (hold the Ctrl key down while starting). If you have any add-ins running, this will disable them. See if you can open a file and cut or copy in safe mode.


Yes I can: in Safe mode, all my options are available. It seems it's just normal mode where I lose them.

Sadly I won't be able to pursue this for a few hours - I need to be somewhere - but will check for replies again when I get back!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, then it is an add-in that is causing your problem. For instructions on how to remove an add-in read here:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-in/excel-help/load-or-unload-add-in-programs-HP010096834.aspx
You can probably safely ignore Analysis ToolPak and the Solver Add-in - they are part of the standard installation. Ditto for (if you have them installed) the Conditional Sum Wizard, Euro Currency Tools, Eurotool, and Lookup Wizard.
So, uncheck any other add-ins you have, one at a time (make notes!) and then close Excel entirely. Restart in normal mode and see if the problem is fixed. if it is, the add-in you unchecked was causing it - otherwise, re-check the one you unchecked and try a different one. 
If there are no others, I would probably try Euro Currency Tools and Eurotool, unless you are using a European version of Office and Windows (since I am in the USA, I don't have those installed....)


----------



## CJSquibb (Feb 8, 2010)

> Well, then it is an add-in that is causing your problem.


Don't think so - I seem to have no add-ins currently installed! 

None of the listed add-ins were checked when I looked them up in the Add-in Manager. As a check, I have since added the Analysis Toolpak - can't think why I didn't before - and that now shows up checked in the Manager. Still no Copy or Paste though!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow, that's strange.... Something is blocking it, or running in Safe mode wouldn't make a difference. Maybe your anti-virus? Does it automatically check all Office documents?


----------



## CJSquibb (Feb 8, 2010)

I am running Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 v 9.0.0.463. Your suggestion looked interesting - I've recently had to stop it monitoring Word 2003 on a friend's computer as this caused problems with AutoSave. So I tried telling it not to monitor Excel (which was in the Trusted category), but this didn't make any difference to the problem.

I thought this might be a tricky one - I'm normally pretty good at this...


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

I am fairly good too, generally, but I'm stumped. Unfortunately, I don't have 2007 so I can't even try and duplicate your problem. Do you have any special templates running macros that open whenever you open Excel (but hidden, so you forget they are there generally?)
I'll see if I can find any Excel pros who may be able to help more.


----------



## CJSquibb (Feb 8, 2010)

No, no templates - it's a pretty basic installation, though I do run with the Developer tab showing as I have written macros for several of my sheets (nothing very fundamental - just automated sorts, insert row plus copy down formulae, stuff like that). I have tried turning off the Developer tab, but the problem persists.

I'll probably uninstall Excel then re-install from disk and see where that gets me...

BTW I've just noticed your Experience level - hope it wasn't me (though suspect it may have been)! If so then Not Stupid - but this is a peculiar one!


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

No matter how much I think I know, I always am finding people here who know more, so that Experience level seems to fit me well enough! (And I find people who know almost nothing about a program and then say they are "Advanced" to be incredibly annoying...a little humility goes a long way.)

But, no, this is just a strangeness that I can't even find other people on the web having. I mean, it could be some minor or odd thing like your mouse driver or who knows, too. Try installing a different mouse (even of a different type - say, a PS2 instead of a USB or whatever you are using) and see if that makes a difference...?


----------



## CJSquibb (Feb 8, 2010)

Again, no dice (probably). I am using a laptop and the trackpad. Tried plugging in a USB mouse but got the same problem - the movement was fine, right-click brought up the context menu, but the "Cut" and "Copy" were still greyed out. 

I DID notice, on loading Excel, a very quick message in the bottom right of the status bar. I think it was "Loading Funcres.xlam, press ESC to cancel", but it's so fast I can't re-read it to check. On searching for this online, I think it's part of the Analysis Toolpak I installed yesterday, so probably not an issue.

I'll try and find time to do the new install over the weekend - got to wind up for today now - and will let you know if that sorts it out, or if (dum, dum, DUM!) I've managed to baffle Techguy!


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Did this start before you installed that "Analysis Toolpak?
If not until after, then I would try uninstalling and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## CJSquibb (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry, Dave, if you look further down the thread, you'll see that I installed the Analysis Toolpak AFTER the problem started, as a check that I had, until then, no add-ins installed that might have been causing the problem!


----------



## CJSquibb (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, it's finally fixed: I thought you might like to know! 

First, I tried a Repair (an option from running Setup from the original Office 2007 disk). No joy. 
I logged in as another user (I inherited this computer from my late mother) and on that account it worked fine. 

Then my husband (who is quite bright really...) had a look online and suggested that I use Regedit to delete this registry key:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\Excel\Options (we actually renamed it Options.old).

On restarting Excel, it restored default settings and all is now OK! 

A huge amount of hassle for a very minor problem - but it was IRRITATING!!!


----------

